# How to fix studdering on pcsx2?



## jDSX (Mar 11, 2017)

I got into PS2 emulation and was wondering during my games, I noticed that get studders randomly when playing pcsx2 with suikoden V and SMT nocturne, I do not know if it's because my games are playing off of my external hdd which uses a 3.0 usb connector and the port is only 2.0 usb port or if I cannot emulate using my GPU in hardware mode also my temps are in the 50-65c so I know it's not throttling .

 my pc specs are core i5 [email protected] 3.2ghz 16gb ram strix gtx 960 2gb 120gb ssd 2tb hdd


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 11, 2017)

It's easy to test if the USB HDD is the bottleneck. Just copy a stuttering game onto your SSD and try it from there.


----------



## jDSX (Mar 11, 2017)

No dice I am guessing my settings are off here is my emu log 



> PCSX2 1.5.0-20161122212641 - compiled on Nov 22 2016
> Savestate version: 0x9a0c0000
> 
> Host Machine Init:
> ...


----------



## migles (Mar 11, 2017)

Fishaman P said:


> It's easy to test if the USB HDD is the bottleneck. Just copy a stuttering game onto your SSD and try it from there.


The ps2 is supposed to read of a DVD drive.. Unless he has his disc fragmented as hell this shouldn't be a factor... 
However, @jDSX try to copy the iso into your SSD and check if same thing happens


----------



## Durelle (Mar 11, 2017)

I got around this by turning off VSync , also are you emulating in software mode or hardware mode?


----------



## jDSX (Mar 11, 2017)

Durelle said:


> I got around this by turning off VSync , also are you emulating in software mode or hardware mode?



Hardware mode I am pretty sure


----------

